# Front Strut Power Brace



## Z Trip (Oct 19, 2007)

If I purchase this part, will I be able to shut my factory hood?

Also, does this item: Help me take corners faster? "Stiffen" my ride? Do Drifters use it?

Thanks

Z


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Depending on the make and design of the strut bar the hood should close. The front strut bar adds about 5-10% stiffness but the rear strut bar add about 30%.


----------



## Z Trip (Oct 19, 2007)

These are them:

Front Strut Tower Brace - 1984 to 1989 300ZX: CourtesyParts.com - Nissan auto parts and accessories

Rear Strut Tower Brace - Z31 ('84-'89 300ZX): CourtesyParts.com - Nissan auto parts and accessories

Thank you tax refund!:fluffy:


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

The front strut bar on a Z32 (no experience on a Z31) rubs the plenum and has been known to cut the fuel line. :-/

The rear has not issues.


----------

